# Surprised myself by cooking today.



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Daughter’s Favorite meal. Swiss steak with vegetables. The meat is top round trimmed and cut into pieces and pounded 3/4” thick and always very tender. It all barely fits in my big deep iron skillet probably because the recipe doesn’t call for potatoes but daughter loves potatoes so I had to add some but knew it wouldn’t be enough so made mashed potatoes too. I peeled and cooked 4 lbs of potatoes. Sent most of it home with her after dinner. Usually put the sauce in with the meat & vegs but today put some in separate bowl.

I had time to cook today because mowing and yard work is about over for the season.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Recipe?


----------



## 01-7700 (Oct 31, 2021)

wow that looks delicious!!!!!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

01-7700 said:


> wow that looks delicious!!!!!


Thanks. When I say I don’t cook it’s because it’s so hot here and a big salad with cut up chicken breast is my meal.


----------



## 01-7700 (Oct 31, 2021)

no explanation necessary - when i say i don't cook it's because i'm lazy

if you can cook something that looks like that - you can cook


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I was going to ask you about it being too hot
to cook an Octoberfest Meal, but I guess with A/C it doesn’t 
make a difference…Looks delicious.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Recipe?


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

My mother used to make Swiss steak and it was my favorite meal. We have gotten close to making it the same, but not exactly. Mom put some tomatoes in it so it had beef gravy with a little tomato flavor. She took that recipe to her grave.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Recipe?


Here you go Nik.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> I was going to ask you about it being too hot
> to cook an Octoberfest Meal, but I guess with A/C it doesn’t
> make a difference…Looks delicious.


53° yesterday morning. I don’t know if this is just a cold snap or if winter is here.


----------

